# New from Westchester County



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

Big bloke (5'10"/270lb) of European descent who is getting into snowboarding in his late 40s. Exploring mountains withing a driving range and learning the basic skills. Regular footed, experimenting with difference stance setups (just about to try +15/-15/21 inch today). At the last outing (number 8), I began linking turns which felt :yahoo: :eusa_clap::bowdown: It took me many years to discover the joy of snowboarding but I LOVE it! Definitely one of the coolest activities out there and good for you too (if you wear a helmet and knee pads


----------

